# Just realized I forgot to take my progesterone this morning....



## TTC Again

Oh, shoot! I'm sitting in work and i just realized that I totally forgot to use my Crinone progesterone gel this morning like I always do. I'm 8w1d today (my signature is incorrect as my dates were moved up a little). Is this a HUGE deal? I can take it right when I get home, but that will be about 12 hours late at that point. Should I be overly nervous or concerned or is this not a big deal??? Freaking out over here!!!!
:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## PugLuvAh

I'm not sure, I don't take progesterone, but I hope the short delay is ok!!

Good luck xxoo


----------



## Audraia

I forgot a couple days here and there and I'm still fine! SO I wouldn't worry that much :) I've acutally stopped taking it now...a week early but I went to get a refill and they told me actually my insurance doesn't cover it and I didn't have the money for it!


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi,

I'm on progesterone pessaries after IVF and I have to stop taking them at 8 weeks as the baby will be producing its own by then, so don't worry!


----------



## TTC Again

Thanks1 I was at my RE on Wednesday and mentioned and she said no problem. I took it right when I got home (12 hours late) and then took the next dose on time.

Also I mentioned my fear of stopping the progesterone too early and she laughed and said if it makes me feel better i can stay on them 1 extra week, but it's not changing anything. So, I'll finish out my 8th week and then cut back to every other day during my 9th week and end at 10 weeks I guess.


----------

